# Veralgte Unterwasserpflanzen



## Teichforum.info (28. März 2004)

Hallo,
über Winter haben sich in meinen Unterwasserpflanzen die Fadenalgen breitgemacht.
Leider kann ich sie nicht rausfischen, denn dann reisse ich jedes Mal grosse Teile der Pflanzen mit ab.
Kann ich die Unterwasserpflanzen kürzen, um so die Fadenalgen loszuwerden, oder treiben sie dann nicht neu aus???
Wie macht ihr das denn so?


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2004)

Das würde mich doch auch mal intressieren. Die Fadenalgen machen sich besonders am __ Tausendblatt bei mir breit!

Ist schon merkwürdig, ausgerechnet dort soviel


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2004)

Dasich niemand dieses Themas annimmt, werde ich es einmal versuchen (ist ja ein wenig heikel   ).

Fadenalgen bekommt man auf die Schnelle nicht los. Ich entferne sie mit einer nach oben gerichteten Harke und ziehe sie relativ rüde ab (bemühe mich aber, den Boden nicht aufzuwühlen). Dabei wird reichlich Pflanzenmasse abgerissen, die auch mit auf den Kompost wandert. Das ist Teil der Aktion "schaffe so viele Nährstoffe wie möglich aus dem Teich !". Die Pflanzen sehen danach reichlich gerupft aus, erholen sich jedoch in aller Regel schnellstens wieder. Das gilt übrigns verstärkt für die reinen Unterwasserpflanzen, die ich schon sehr deutlich reduziere (auch ohne Fadenalgen). Mein Teich ist übrigens recht nährstoffarm gehalten, wurde wegen der Bauarbeiten allerdings den Winter über vernachlässigt und liegt in der vollen Sonne. Die Pflnzen wachsen und wuchern hemmungslos, so dass die Sorge, sie könnten durch diese Aktion Schaden nehmen, gar nicht erst aufkommt.

Nur: Die Fadenalge erholen sich auch, und bald hat man wieder ein ähnliches Bild. Deshalb lohnt sich das als einmalige Aktion nach dem Winter, aber nicht laufend. Den total algenfreien Teich wird es kaum geben (er wäre wohl auch nicht erwünscht). Ein gewisser Fadenalgenbestand wird deshalb von mir noch nicht einmal attackiert.

Darüber hinaus habe ich ich Dennerle Bio-Algenstop in den Teich gestreut, und zwar diesmal die Dosis für "Teich algenfrei machen". Im vergangenen Jahr habe ich die Dosis für "Teich algenfrei halten" in Säcken in eine Filterkammer gegeben. Der Erfolg war zwar sichtbar, aber nicht überwältigend. Bei Bio-Algenstop handelt es sich um gepresste Erlenzapfen (Pellets), also nicht um "Chemie". Das Wasser wird deutlich braun gefärbt, was sich nach einiger Zeit aber wieder gibt. Die verrotteten Pellets ergeben nach Bernd Kaufmann einen gesunden Bodenschlamm, weshalb er die Methode nicht empfiehlt, sie in Säcke zu geben und später zu entsorgen. (Die den Verkaufspackungen beigefügten Säcke hält er nur für sinnvoll, wenn man Kois hält. Diese könnten die Pellets mit Futter verwechseln. Das allerdings halte nun ich wieder für sehr weit hergeholt, denn die Kois spucken das Zeugs einfach wieder aus.) Für einen endgültigen Erfahrungsbericht ist es deutlich zu früh. Das Fadenalgenwachstum scheint deutlich geringer als im Vorjahr, wenngleich es leicht abfischbare Ballen von Fadenalgen auf der Wasseroberfläche recht frei zwischen den Pflanzen gibt. Allerdigs ist auch der Bachlauf schwer mit Fadenalgen besetzt, wobei anzumerken ist, dass der Bachlauf nach einer Reinigungsaktion im vergangenen Herbst nur aus blanker Folie und ein paar grossen Kieseln besteht. Die braune Farbe des Wassers ist sicher nicht jedermann's Sache, m.E. aber immer noch besser als jede Menge Fadenalgen. Erfahrung also bisher: Ich hoffe sehr, dass die Fadenalgen mit den Jahren auch ohne teure Erlenpellets weniger werden. Es besteht aber durchaus die Möglichkeit, dass man den Pellets auch unter Berücksichtigung des Preises das Prädikat "empfehlenswert" erteilen kann. Ich werde weiter berichten.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2004)

Hallo Stefan,
es hat sich ja doch noch einer erbarmt   
Ich schließe aus deine Ausführungen, dass ich die Pflanzen ohne weiteres kürzen kann. Die Fadenalgen sind auch wirklich nur dort verstärkt anzutreffen ... der restliche Teil ist klar. 
Dann werde ich in den nächsten Tagen die Gartenschere zücken und ein bischen Pflege betreiben. Das Problem wird dann wohl sein, die ganzen Larven rauszufischen, denn die halten sich am liebsten auf dem Algenteppich auf. Naja, wird schon gehen. Ansonsten sieht es schon ganz gut aus, die __ Seekanne schiebt fleissig Blätter und bei den anderen Pflanzen ist Wachstum in Gange. Das Wetter soll die ganze Woche schön sein - so ca. 10-13°C. Die locken mich ganz schnell in den Garten!


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2004)

Hallo Silke,

lege die abgeschnittenen Pflanzenteile nebst anhaftenden Algen ganz einfach für ein, zwei Stunden direkt am Teichrand ab. Alles, was kreucht begibt sich dann wieder in den Teich.

Ich kann nur sagen (und deshalb war ich damit so zurückhaltend): Das funktioniert prima bei mir, weil alles wie verrückt wuchert. Anderswo nehme ich das zwar stark an, kann aber für nichts garantieren.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2004)

Hi Silke,
ich habe erst heute deinen Beitrag gelesen, deswegen die späte Antwort.
In meinem Naturteich stehe ich vor dem gleichen Problem. Von wegen Unterwasserpflanzen hemmen das Algenwachstum. Ich verfahre,wie Stefan schon berichtet hat. Gnadenlos alles veralgte raus und am Rand abgelagert. Nach 1-2 Tagen (= nach Lust und Laune) kommt dann der vertrochnete Rest auf den Kompost. Die Unterwasserpflanzen erholen sich schnell. Mit dieser Methode verringert man auch den Nährstoffgehalt im Teichwasser.
Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2004)

Hallo,
erstmal danke für die Tips.
Heute kam die Gartenschere zum Einsatz. Unten rum waren auch kaum Fadenalgen dran. Ich hab dann alles an den Rand gelegt, damit sich die Tiere wieder ins Wasser begeben können. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich besonders die Libellenlarven sehr schwer getan haben. Sie blieben einfach an den Algen hängen und quälten sich mühsam voran. Das konnte ich nicht mitansehen und hab sie dann per Hand rausgesammelt. Wie lange können denn die an Land überleben??


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2004)

Hallo Silke,

um ehrlich zu sein: Keine Ahnung. Aber Libellenlarven sind keine wieselflinken Renner. Ich habe jedenfalls beobschtet, dass 
a) sie immer direkt den Weg zum Wasser finden, wenn das Grünzeugs am Teichrand abgelegt wird, und
b) kein einziges Opfer zu beklagen war, dass es etwa nicht geschafft hätte.

Ich würde mir also wenig Sorgen machen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

Ich habe ja oben angekündigt, einmal einen Bericht zu Dennerle Bio-Algenstop einzustellen. Er ist notgedrungen sehr subjektiv, vielleicht stellt Ihr auch Eure Erfahrungen ein.

Fazit: Es stellen sich sehr wohl gewisse Erfolge ein - diese sind aber teuer bezahlt.

Vorausschicken möchte ich, dass die Erlenpellets teuer sind. Für die Menge, die für 60.000 ltr ausreichen soll, habe ich 150 EUR bezahlt (mag aber in Deutschland erheblich preiswerter sein). 

Ich habe also die Pellets zu Beginn des Frühjahrs, noch bevor die Algenblüte richtig eingesetzt hat, vor allem in die Randbereiche des Teiches eingestreut. Das Wasser färbte sich erwartungsgemäss braun (und ist es auch heute noch), was ich optich aber nicht als nachteilig empfinde. Die eigentliche Algenblüte konnte das Produkt allerdings nicht verhindern (was gleichfalls nicht überrascht), allerdings schien sie von nennenswert kürzerer Dauer zu sein. Die Aussage mit den "in 8 Wochen zum algenfreien Teich" kann hinkommen. Heute, wo das Wasser wieder klar und weitgehend algenfrei ist (_ganz _ohne Algen ist für mich ein Teich kein Teich), sind die zwischen den Pflanzen verbliebenen Algen und vor allem abgestorbenen Algen sichtbar weniger als noch im Vorjahr. Inwieweit dies jedoch auf das Dennerle-Produkt zurückzuführen ist oder auf den sich weiter entwickelnden Teich, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Auch Bernd Kaufmann (der ja frei für Dennerle arbeitet) drückt sich auf seiner Homepage ( www.aquamax.de ) sehr vorsichtig aus. Also sollten wir es auch dabei belassen: Erlenpellets sind absolut unschädlich für Fauna und Flora, können unterstützend bei Algenbewuchs eingesetzt werden und bilden nützlichen Bodenschlamm, entbinden den Teichbesitzer aber nicht von den allgemeinen Spielregeln (Teich nicht überdüngen und mit reichlich Pflanzen besetzen !).

Trotz der Erfolge, von denen ich mit Überzeugung berichten kann, werde ich das Produkt im kommenden Jahr aus Kostengründen nicht mehr einsetzen. Mal sehen, ob ich dann eines Besseren belehrt werde...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

Hmmm

Erlenpellets, 'rein pflanzlich' also unschädlich.

Diesen generellen 'Schluß' halte ich (manchmal) für überdenkenswert. Nicht alles was aus der Natur kommt ist harmlos.
Will jetzt nichts Gegenteiliges behaupten (könnte zumindest nichts fundiertes beitragen), würde aber gerne mal nachfragen, ob du generell davon ausgehst, das NAturprodukte 'unschädlich' sind, oder hast du in diesem Fall konkrete Erkenntnisse.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen; ich halte auch viel von Naturprodukten, weiß aber einfach, dass nicht alles 'natürliche' frei von Nebenwirkungen ist.
cu


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

hi
möchte nun auch mal meine Erfahrungen kurz berichten.Also ich habe letztes Jahr (Teich neu angelegt) auch solch ein Naturprodukt benutzt und war eigentlich ganz zufrieden.Keine Nebenwirkungen festgestellt und die Algen waren im Zaum zu halten
.Dieses Jahr habe ich die Perlets hier im Zoogeschäft gekauft,denke es ist eine andere Art da sie nicht so teuer war.Habe sie diesmal im Sack vor dem Filterauslauf,Wasser ist schön Dunkel (finde ich ganz gut) doch die Algen sind nicht zu bremsen.
Also werde nun wohl mal die teuren bestellen und so in den Teich legen,kann zur Zeit alle paar Tage Algen sammeln.
Bin gespannt auf mehr Erfahrungen.
@Stefan
Was wirst denn nächstes Jahr nehmen ? schon ne Idee ?
marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo Carsten,

" 'rein pflanzlich' also unschädlich" - das stammt von Dir, vor allem das "also". Ich habe keinerlei Schluß gezogen. Eine solche Aussage würde ich nie tätigen (halte auch Engelstrompeten zwar für absolut pflanzlich, aber alles andere als für mich unschädlich   ). Im Ernst: Nein, diese Aussage würde von mir nicht kommen. Anders allerdings bei Erlenpellets. Ursache und Wirkung sind ziemlich breit bekannt, über die Unschädlichkeit werden wohl die wenigsten diskutieren. Eher wohl darüber, wie gross der Erfolg ist, der den Erlenzapfen zugesprochen werden kann. Und auch darüber, ob die braune Farbe (die vor allem behindert Fadenalgen in ihrem Wachsrum) nun optisch ein Gewinn ist. Meinem Fazit kann man entsprechend entnehmen, dass ich alles andere als ein glühender Verehrer des Produktes bin.

Hallo Marcus,

ich werde nichts einsetzen. Ich gehe einfach davon aus, dass sich der Teich mit den Jahren genügend entwickelt hat, um die selbstverständlich zu erwartende Algenblüte zu stoppen. Deshalb ja auch meine Bermerkung, dass ich vielleicht eines Besseren belehrt werde. Mal sehen. Aber wenn man es nicht vergleichend und über einen längeren Zeitraum ausprobiert, wird man nie eine Aussage (die immer noch subjektiv genug ausfällt) treffen können.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

Stefan;

Jut, hab' ich was reininterpretiert, was du so nicht gesagt hast. Habe mich von _Bio-Algenstop handelt es sich um gepresste Erlenzapfen (Pellets), also nicht um "Chemie"_ und _Erlenpellets sind absolut unschädlich für Fauna und Flora_ zu der verkürzten Formel Natur --> unschädlich hinreißen lassen.

Stimmt ja auch (häufig), obwohl viele Stoffe die die 'Chemie' einsetzt, nichts anderes sind als 'Naturstoffe'. Wollte halt nur noch mal betonen, dass nicht jeder 'Naturstoff' undbedenklich ist.
cu


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

hallo zusammen,

also ich kann nun auf drei jahre teich zurückblicken in dennen ich jährlich die pflanzenmasse im und am teich erhöht habe - das jetzige jahr hat sich bisher sehr gut angelassen - also deutlich weniger algen als in den vorjahren.

frühjahr -- teich annähernd algenfrei - dafür aber in beiden pflanzenfiltern enorm algen (schleimige nichtgreifbare grüne beläge) - diese haben sich in sehr kurzer zeit aber auf null reduziert.

-- anschließend haben sich im bereich teichboden dinger gebildet ???? die aussahen wie tote algenklumpen die zu boden gesunken sind also richtig braun graue klumpen die an den steinen festhaften - war mal wieder was neues - hab ich dann mit meinem neuen teichsauger     :razz: ruckzuck abgesaugt - was blieb waren immer so kleine 1-2cm lange büschelchen wo die teile an den steinen festgewachesn waren 

-- und nun seit ein paar tagen ´haben sich ein paar klassische fadenalgen gebildet, denen werde ich dann mal bei gelegenheit auch mit dem sauger auf die pelle rücken.

was die unterwasserpflanzen betrifft (die wachsen bei mir eh schlecht) die werden von meinem saugrohr eingesogen - dann ziehe ich langsam wieder das rohr zurück und die unbeschädigte pflanze kommt ohne belag und algen wieder zum vorschein und erstrahlt in neuem glanz.

was ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann ist daß die fadenalgen primär auf einem stück wachsen an dem mein bachlauf aus dem pflanzenfilter rauskommt und dann über ca. 1m langes gefließtes stück weg läuft :?   
http://forum.tommis-page.de/album_pic.php?pic_id=825 auf dem kurzen stück rechts der lampe wachsen die dinger wie verückt!

insgesamt kann ich aber sagen einen fast algenfreien teich zu haben mit kontinuirlicher verbesserung in jedem jahr  :razz: 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo Carsten, 

Deine Anmerkung war ja auch völlig richtig - ich wollte nur nicht in den Geruch geraten, Gegenteiliges zu behaupten   .

Grüss' Dich, Jürgen,

aus genau diesen Überlegungen (wenn auch ohne Sauger   ) werde ich im kommenden Jahr keine Pellets einsetzen. Bin gespannt, ob die Pflanzen das auch so in angemessener Zeit packen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2004)

@all
mein Teich geht nun ins vierte Jahr. Wie euch Susanne (mit eigenen Augen gesehen) bestätigen kann, ist mein Teich weitgehend algenfrei,ohne irgendwelche Mittelchen. Beim kleinen beobachte ich allerdings seit einigen Tagen Fadenalgen. Beim abfischen hatte ich neben jede Menge __ Schnecken auch viele Libellenlarven und vier Jungmolche mit herausgefischt. Ergo bleiben die Fadenalgen jetzt im Teich, Die Fauna ist mir wichtiger.
gruß, Eugen
PS.als Apotheker kann ich nur sagen,dass die giftigsten Stoffe "rein natürlich" sind. Auch Kupfer ist übrigens natürlich,da ein Element.
 bin halt doch mehr Chemiker


----------

